
“Damned if you do, damned if you dont”? I won’t - metaphysics
https://medium.com/@angela_62804/damned-if-you-do-damned-if-you-dont-i-wont-1a09ba853018
======
towaway1138
Essay seems to imply that the author is famous and give no further details,
but I've never heard of her.

